# Identificacion de Motor a Paso



## ZainZeus (Feb 18, 2008)

Saludos. Dos Cuestiones.

**Tengo un par de motores que pertenecen al tablero de un vehiculo ya que estos mueven las agujas del velocimetro y del tacometro, ahora lo que no se es de que tipo de motores se trata, yo supongo que son motores a paso ya que al girarlos se siente la tipica sensacion de que es un motor a paso, ademas creo que son bipolares debido a que tienen cuatro cables, tipico de los motores a paso bipolares, sin embargo lo que me hace dudar de que lo sean es que intente hacerles algunas pruebas y no responden como deben segun mi suposicion anterior, ademas de su tamaño son muy pequeños (3 cm de diametro por 2 cm de alto aprox). las pruebas fueron:
 --tratar de identificar una u otra bobina con un led girando el eje del motor, el led deberia prender al girarlo,

-- medir su resistencia con el mismo proposito,

** En dado caso de que fueran motores a paso me pregunto si, dado su tamaño, podria usar un l293 para hacerlos funcionar, esto es por que podrian llegar a quemarse.
Alguna sugerencia?

ZZ


----------



## Bthunder77 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bien como dices esos son motores de Paso Bipolares, estos son de baja corriente y bajo torque asu que incluso con algun buffer los podrias controlar,  tal vez un transistor de pequeña señal, o mejor aun un pequeño puente H, puedes usar el L293 pero seria mucho mas caro para poder usar un motor de este tipo.


----------

